# Calling All Petrus Users!



## Speedy McFastfast (Jul 4, 2008)

Here's what's going on: I'm basically trying to get together a list of all the Petrus users I can so I can compare how fast we are compared to one another. If you use Petrus, contact me. If you know somebody who uses Petrus, tell them to contact me. I just want to know your PB average, and what you usually average.

So, anyone know any Petrus users? Haha


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 4, 2008)

Although Petrus is not my main method, I average 16-17 with it, with a PB average of 14.9x. I promise it'll be my main method by the end of the year!


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Jul 4, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> I promise it'll be my main method by the end of the year!



You didn't happen to say anything like that last year, did you?


----------



## immortalcube (Jul 4, 2008)

I use Petrus as my main method. My PB average (10 of 12) is 34.98. I currently average about 36-ish (but hey, I only started learning Petrus in April  )


----------



## cpt.Justice (Jul 4, 2008)

I have a friend who wanna learn cubing. I use Fridrich myself, but I'm gonna teach him Petrus. There are already enough people using Fridrich, amirite?
So I avg about 35 with petrus (havent used it at all really), and around 25 with fridrich (struggling for that sub 25 avg of 50)


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 4, 2008)

Speedy McFastfast said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > I promise it'll be my main method by the end of the year!
> ...



No, no I didn't.


----------



## Kyle™ (Jul 4, 2008)

best average of 5 - 12.50, best average of 10 - 15.01.

I just started cubing again after 8 months so I suck reallllly badly right now.


edit: oh yeah, HI ZAC.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jul 4, 2008)

I averaged 20.9 or something like that with Petrus, I didn't learn all the cfop algs just to switch methods, so i dont think i'll abandon it anytime soon :]


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jul 4, 2008)

erm does petrus f2l plus OLL and PLL count?!
My normal averages are around 26 to 27s, BA ~25s. best 14.73


----------



## Johannes91 (Jul 4, 2008)

Best 10/12 average sub-14, overall 15 or so last time I tried. Anthony Hsu is rather fast.


----------



## Lofty (Jul 4, 2008)

Idk if i mained Petus I would learn more algs then I currently know now. 
I'm not really a Petrus user but I can sub-30 with it OH. or at least could at one point. I dont remember my PB like 29.xx I think maybe 28.xx


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 4, 2008)

rachmaninovian said:


> erm does petrus f2l plus OLL and PLL count?!
> My normal averages are around 26 to 27s, BA ~25s. best 14.73



Of course it counts! Anyone who says Petrus has a 3LLL system is a dumbass.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 4, 2008)

I use Petrus (sort of) and average about 30 with it (PB=22). Of course that means moves, not seconds


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 4, 2008)

yay petrus
averages range between 18 and 22, though my best was 17.xx (hasn't really happened since)
best single was a lucky 9.52 (ll skip) otherwise it was 12.09


----------



## cpt.Justice (Jul 4, 2008)

The odds for LL skip would be better when using petrus, amirite? Anyone care to do the math?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 4, 2008)

1/(27*6*12) = 1/1944


----------



## Kyle™ (Jul 4, 2008)

Yeah, too bad anthony can't post here. he is really talented. Johannes is sub 14!!! that's so good, I need to catch up!


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Jul 4, 2008)

KYLE ALLAIRE DROPS BOMBS! said:


> Yeah, too bad anthony can't post here. he is really talented. Johannes is sub 14!!! that's so good, I need to catch up!



That's mainly what I'm trying to figure out. Anthony claims Erik J to be the best in the world with Petrus, but I think Johannes might be close or better than Erik. I just want to get a list of people written down, keep track of the ranks of Petrus users


----------



## Drizzle (Jul 6, 2008)

I have been speedcubing for nearly two years. Using petrus my fastest time is 19.74 , best ave ( of 12 ) 26.40. Fastest one hand solve 54 sec.


----------



## ErikJ (Jul 7, 2008)

hey it's my first post on these forums. anyway...

anthony hsu said that I was faster than him. not best in the world. 

after I get sick of my v cubes I'll probably do a lot more 3x3. but until then I really want sub 2:00 on 5x5.


----------



## Drizzle (Jul 7, 2008)

Hold the phone ... Just got a new best 18.78 sec non lucky.
Cant remember the last layer algs too excited.
Go petrus!!!


----------



## ErikJ (Jul 9, 2008)

I just posted a video of me averaging 14.86 seconds.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGwAU7s0NLE

petrus owns


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 9, 2008)

ErikJ said:


> I just posted a video of me averaging 14.86 seconds.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGwAU7s0NLE
> 
> petrus owns



You own. xD


----------



## Piercy (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm Pierre CALENDINI. French Petrus user.

PB average : 20.08s. I always average 21.xx, at worst.
Best single : Doesn't matter at all.

Xavier MORIN is another French Petrus user.

PB average : 18.95s. He often averages 19.xx
Best single : Doesn't matter at all.


----------



## Blablabla (Jul 14, 2008)

My average is usually between 29 and 31, and my best average is 28.7x. My pb is 22.something I think.


----------



## ooveehoo (Jul 15, 2008)

I have long considered changing from fridrich to petrus (I average around 28 with petrus), because I have hated fridrich from the start, I'm just too used to it. For FMC, I use petrus.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 15, 2008)

Can I say I use Petrus?
I only used Petrus for the last 2 days.
I averaged about 47 with a best of 37. (Move count of course. These are 1-2 min solutions.)
I like the beginning block building, but I still hate the orientation step.
I'll work on speed when I can average sub-45 moves in 1-2 min and sub-50 when I try it for 30 second solves.


----------



## Leviticus (Jul 15, 2008)

After watching some of Erik's petrus videos, i want to convert. Iv'e been trying to do a few solves and its really fun


----------



## ErikJ (Jul 16, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Can I say I use Petrus?
> I only used Petrus for the last 2 days.
> I averaged about 47 with a best of 37. (Move count of course. These are 1-2 min solutions.)
> I like the beginning block building, but I still hate the orientation step.
> I'll work on speed when I can average sub-45 moves in 1-2 min and sub-50 when I try it for 30 second solves.



I don't know about you but I would choose learning edge orientation over 57 OLLs any day.


----------



## cpt.Justice (Jul 16, 2008)

ErikJ said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Can I say I use Petrus?
> ...



Or just learn VH F2L or something, its really easy and intuitive


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 16, 2008)

ErikJ said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Can I say I use Petrus?
> ...



I don't like some of the OLL's either. I'm not really afraid of high numbers of algs to learn as long as it doesn't get too boring. I'm more concerned with move count and recognition.


----------



## ErikJ (Jul 20, 2008)

once again, Petrus owns.... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_iVG9jKHPQc


----------



## choipster (Aug 13, 2008)

Best average of: ~38
Best single solve of: 27.xx

and that was after hardcore cubing for like 8 months with a 2 month hiatus. >_>;;

Interestingly, I'm now averaging just a little higher at around 42 seconds after having barely touched a cube since some time in march or april. I'm not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing... Either everything stayed with me really well or I just really sucked lol. (i think it's the latter ) 

I'll get around to learning those other LL algs eventually... (and hopefully be color neutral xD)


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 13, 2008)

started 3 days ago
average 45 with petrus
35 with fridrich
by the end of the week, probably sub-40 with petrus


----------



## Kyle™ (Aug 13, 2008)

remember this haha

this was my first video ever

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbAwtn0A8rg


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 14, 2008)

I use petrus F2L sometime. I'm not good at it though.


----------



## Fractangle (Aug 14, 2008)

I use petrus f2l, but my ll sucks badly. I'm planning to try learning the Fridrichs ll at some point. In other words, whenever I realize I suck badly enough that I want to. My avg is around 1:01, with a PB of 47.62. Yeah, I do suck...


----------

